# What unusual places might I find your yarn if I went snooping around in your house?



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

I am kind of new and have a dresser drawer stuffed with yarn that doesn't fit into my yarn bag. I bet you might have some more unusual places than that. How about an old refrigerator as a stash keeper? Anybody?

bright


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I live in an apt and my neighbor told me recently that he doesn't use his dishwasher to wash dishes but for storage of his onions/potatoes !!! WHAT A GREAT IDEA ! I don't use mine either and it would be a great place to store some of my stash, easy to get to on the roll out racks.....gotta go load my DW !


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

No most of my yarn is in bins in my closet. Unless my little one or the dogs got ahold of some left over from something you should not find any in unusual places. lol


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

A laundry basket I didn't need became a handy storage spot for stash. I keep it in ziplocks so the cats won't get into it. 

A small wicker chest in the living room holds my stash of sugar 'n cream cotton yarn.


----------



## Rachaelknits (May 30, 2012)

Would you believe I have tons of yarn in the sauna!? We don't use the sauna as a sauna any more and so it's a cupboard for my craft stuff now.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

really funny! :lol:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I think the question for my house is where do I NOT have yarn stashed. LOL. 
I do use a lot of zip lock bags for my yarn storage. Squish the air out, seal it and it will fit in places you never knew anything would fit in. Helps keep my Son fro asking why I need to buy more yarn. I just show him an empty basket and he keeps his comments to himself. LOL


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

i never expected to hear that one! lol!

bright


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a large cupboard in my room in additon to my closet. Most of my yarn is in bins in the cupboard. I have some other smaller bins on my bookshelf with extra yarn that I will be needing for current projects.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Large plastic storage bins behind the bar in the family room, and bags of works in progress next to my side of the bed.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Clemkadiddlehopper said:


> I live in an apt and my neighbor told me recently that he doesn't use his dishwasher to wash dishes but for storage of his onions/potatoes !!! WHAT A GREAT IDEA ! I don't use mine either and it would be a great place to store some of my stash, easy to get to on the roll out racks.....gotta go load my DW !


Silly me! I use my dishwasher to wash dishes, especially since my husband and kids don't think they should re-use the same glass on the same day.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I have no idea why, but my mother would not use her dishwasher either. She stored food in it. Made me nutty.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

I would have never thought of dishwasher food storage ever!

thanks for that idea!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Since I live with my dog,cat, and bird I really don't feel the need to hide a stash. But ther are times when I do go to the store and come back and my dog seems to think I should have bought her something for her instead of more yarn. I just bought another storage bin to stash somemore yarn in and put that in my bedroom walk in closet. I am trying to free 1 corner of my spare room so the grandkids have a place to play. LOL!!!!! :roll:


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I have dish pack cartons stored in my small bathroom's bathtub behind a beautiful shower curtain. I live alone and have a shower in my bedroom bath so don't need the bathtub.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

You all are so wonderful with your ideas and dedication. I am amazed at all the varying answers. Sounds like everyone is prepared for a long winter of knitting and crocheting even if there is a yarn workers strike. hahaha! 
What fun!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Just the words "yarn workers strike" makes me break out in hives....eeeekkkk!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

sorry! let's all hope that never happens, ever.


bright


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> A laundry basket I didn't need became a handy storage spot for stash. I keep it in ziplocks so the cats won't get into it.
> 
> A small wicker chest in the living room holds my stash of sugar 'n cream cotton yarn.


Hummm I used to have a over abundance of laundry baskets. But it seems thawt my daughter needs them more than me. She brings over laundry from time to time to have done at my house and sometimes brings them in a plastic garbage bag. I put the folded clean clothes in the laundry baskets and tell her to rmember to bring them back. Well with 4 kids and always on the go between work and kids she seeems to forgets the laundry baskets. I forbid anyone to touch my 1 and only basket I have. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Rachaelknits said:


> Would you believe I have tons of yarn in the sauna!? We don't use the sauna as a sauna any more and so it's a cupboard for my craft stuff now.


Good palcve and I see no reason to not store our stash there. Good use for it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i actually have a bag in the bathroom. guess i was trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i actually have a bag in the bathroom. guess i was trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

bright said:


> I am kind of new and have a dresser drawer stuffed with yarn that doesn't fit into my yarn bag. I bet you might have some more unusual places than that. How about an old refrigerator as a stash keeper? Anybody?
> 
> bright


Ummmmm........ Storage bin in the living room, sideboard in the dining room, boxes and bags in bedroom(s), bags stuffed behind the piano (also in the living room)... and in the trunk of my car.  :lol:


----------



## fibertrix (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't stash it behind the couch, thats where DH has his centre board and sails for his little yacht.Lol. Mine's taken over my desk and the awkward corner in the kitchen.


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

You would not have to SNOOP at my house as it is EVERYWHERE...I have enough yarn to almost open a yarn shop...almost!!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

you name it there it is on the floor in bags in my room, behind the couch, on the floor in the lounge in two places, in the wardrobe,in a plastic bin and in a hamper. LOL But the funny thing is that when I organise a NZ swap their likes are nothing to mine so I have the enjoyment of buying new wool to send. But the nice thing is give me a month and nearly all the baby wool will be gone. I am knitting for a friend and also for my daughter I am going to be a grandma my first.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Until last week it was kept in the downstairs spare room, but we had the lovely Leanna and her OH to stay from Australia so I had to have a sort out. Its now in 6 big tubs with sealed down lids in the conservatory. I'm still awaiting my craft room to be finished, if it only had a floor I'd be able to store the tubs in there.

I'm lucky that my "lovely one" never moans about the amount of yarn I have stashed around the place, he even brings it back from his travels


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

We have a very small house with very little storage space so my yarn is scattered around anywhere I can find a place for it--closets, drawers, an under-the-bed bin, as well as a large bin in a closet. I have a couple of portable drawer units in a closet that I can pull out to rummage around for stored yarn and needles. One other place is inside an antique picnic basket in my living room underneath the credenza. I use the basket for decoration but realized it was a valuable storage space as well, so that's where my excess yarn goes. My granddaughter says, Grammy why do you have yarn in a picnic basket?! I've learned to be very creative with storing things over the years. It got easier once the boys moved out and freed up some space.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

No unusual places but I do have some in pretty much every room but the kitchen and bathrooms. If I get much more I may have to take over the guest bath.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have some stashed in my daughter's room, since she is away at school, some in bins in the basement and my favorite place in the trunk of the car( I'm waiting for my dh to go to work so I can bring it in)


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I store all of my yarn in covered buckets or in plastic bags, in my extra closet, so my yarn isn't in any unusual places.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

You guys are giving me great ideas. I have a sewing room that is in the process of being taken over by yarn. I can never use all the fabric I have even if I never buy another piece of fabric in my life. But as I use the fabric, I am replacing it with yarn! Yippee. I have to admit I have several WIPS (knitting that is) sitting beside my recliner in the family room!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh dear, it's easier to tell you where the yarn isn't! However, it is largely in the confines of my bedroom closet in tubs, hall closet, and storage tub in garage. Also got it hidden in several of those decorative/stackable boxes throughout my living room and bedroom. Oh, I almost forgot, the whole backseat and floor board of my truck is loaded with yarn I haven't figured out where to put yet!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I live with my dog, no complaints from him. I keep my stash in plastic bins and king-size zip lock bags. All of this is stored in the closet in my guest-bedroom. A guest would never comment on the amounts of yarn I have.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Forgot to mention the WIP'S are next to the recliner in my bedroom.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a walk-in closet 10x6 with shelves full of yarn, some spilling onto the floor. I just decided to have fewer clothes and more yarn!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

As I have no closets in my house, my yarn is all in my front room. In boxes, bags, and kitty litter containers. The big plastic containers with the pop off lids. Wipe them out and they make perfect containers for yarn. I label them with the yarn in them and what row they are in. I do have 2 grocery bags of used t-shirts I'm gonna cut up for crocheting throw rugs also. Those are in my bedroom.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

If you asked this a few days ago the answer would be wherever I found room but I just bought a few of those hanging cloths shelves and have organize all my yarn in them.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

bright said:


> I am kind of new and have a dresser drawer stuffed with yarn that doesn't fit into my yarn bag. I bet you might have some more unusual places than that. How about an old refrigerator as a stash keeper? Anybody?
> 
> bright


Well, I also make yarn from the wool of my sheep, and other fleeces that I buy....Lots of fleeces and yarn and bought yarn too! I have used some of my fleece stash in the house for insulation, of course those are the less likely to get used but there in case of total annihilation of the rest of my stash of course......I can stuff loose clean fleece into smaller cracks around windows and floorboards, can always be rewashed! and there is that whole two fleeces that are stuffed up the flue of the unused fireplace to keep it from drafting into the bed room, well maybe there is more than two stuffed in there as I also filled the fire place area too, it has doors on it!


----------



## oliveoil570 (Apr 15, 2012)

We have a spare bedroom upstairs with a king sized captain's bed-- I have yarn stored in all the drawers under it. Truth is, where in the house do I NOT have yarn stored!


----------



## bobbieknitter (May 23, 2012)

The soup tureen!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Well..you can look most any place for yarn. Under my bed, in aa 8 gallon crock in the dinning room, a cedar chest on the porch is full ..a few wood bowls, they look so pretty full of yarn. I do change the yarn so I have a new look all of the time. That is just a start. I always buy yarn for a project in mind but by the time I get around to using the yarn I forgot what the project was. I can not use that yarn for another project because I might remember what I bought it for.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh.. I forgot to add fleece and roving . I also have plenty of silk for Nuno felting. The list can go on and on


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Until 3 weeks ago it was everywhere, but mostly in the living room. My friends kept complaining about how tacky that looked so decided it was time to do something. Plus, my sister said I had to get the craft room cleaned out before I die, so I set to. Now, Most of my yarn is in cabinets in plastic storage bags. Yes, I said MOST. There are still 2 bookcases in the living room with yarn in them, and my books and patterns, and there are about 6 plastic storage bins with yarn, good yarn, medium yarn, and toy yarns (red heart) and 2 WIP's in Plastic Boxes. I live alone, it is MY house, I pay the mortgage, so I will have yarn where I want. If my friends don't like to come here and look at my beautiful yarns, then they can stay away!!
I AM A YARNIE love me or leave me.


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

In zip bags that comforters come in, in my bedroom under my GD's old crib!!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I store most of mine in two low, long covered bins that fit under the bed in the guest room. I have small quantities still in their bags or boxes the came in. Thanks for reminding me that I need to put these away


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

This is too funny, and so many of you with such great ideas on how or where to store your yarn.
When I get my spare bedroom done, and am able to start buying yarn and creating my stash, you can bet I will be using some of the tips I found here.
This is such a great place.
Happy Knitting
Bobbie


----------



## lslosh709 (Feb 9, 2012)

My Dad gave me a large amour and I put all my stash in there, I have it almost filled up! I also keep the current projects in the living room in a canvas bag and another in the spare bedroom.


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

I do believe this is the stupidest question I have ever seen on here!!! For one thing - you would not be snooping around my house without consequences - mainly getting quite an earful and then possibly being tossed out on that ear. I am sure this comment will upset some KP'ers and I am sorry, but I am entitled to my opinion on this subject and that is the way I feel. I am sure I am not alone on the idea of someone snooping around another's home, am I? 
Well......I am sure this will open a can or worms!!!


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

My goodness, what a prickly answer to a "fun" question! It's not like anyone said they were going to snoop around in your house! Just asking for unusual places you have yarn stashed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

karen7 said:


> I do believe this is the stupidest question I have ever seen on here!!! For one thing - you would not be snooping around my house without consequences - mainly getting quite an earful and then possibly being tossed out on that ear. I am sure this comment will upset some KP'ers and I am sorry, but I am entitled to my opinion on this subject and that is the way I feel. I am sure I am not alone on the idea of someone snooping around another's home, am I?
> Well......


If I thought she would seriously come snopping around my house I would feel similar. But this was surely just her way of asking where do you hide your yarn? And their is no compulsion to answer the question so I can't see a problem with it- clearly others are quite happy to say where- and this is often asked in different ways. 
Most of mine is my knitting room, some in the wardrobe and some in containers etc on the floor- did notice that I have some space in the boxes in the wardrobe so will soon remove stuff fromt he floor. Other than WIPs I have only a small amount downstairs, and do have a chest on the landing too.
BTW my yarn is 'stored' not hidden. Stored in apostrphes because not sure if a floor is stored! And also with the use of the floor clearly not hidden.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

If ya went snooping too far you'd be caught in a trap I set..  Seems someone was snooping in my stash for hidden treasures.. got their finger snapped :lol: Didn't hurt them as I had weakened the spring.. but let them know I was onto their game :thumbup: 

I really don't have any unusual places, but the pretty popcorn tins.. some I have painted, others I have left because of their character. Has surprised some when I open and show them a yarn.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a large, antique, amber glass "Mr. Peanut" jar. It sits next to my antique cedar chest (that holds my flat screened t.v.) in the living room. I knit baby hats for the local hospital nursery and have found this jar a great place to keep different color baby yarns. Not only is it a handy place for the small skeins, but it's a GREAT conversation piece - "What is in that peanut jar???". Sure beats "why don't you have any peanuts in your jar?" ...

I also put yarn in the plastic vac-seal bags and store them in the tub of one of the bathrooms rarely used. Who would guess what's behind the curtain.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I live in an RV and space is at a premium so I need to be very creative on where to keep things. I have a small fabric box that I use as a footstool and also to store some of my yarn. I have 4 bags full of yarn and half done projects that sit on the floor around my chair. When we are traveling I need to find ways to keep my glasses and dishes from moving around the cupboards so I remove the yarn from the bags and stuff them in cups and bowls and narrow spots between dishes to protect them from the rough roads. We have some under bed storage. I do not have any dresser drawers, so I use those hanging shoe racks (the ones with the clear plastic slots) to put underwear, socks, bras, and of course yarn in. I don't have room for a swift, so I have made hooks to hang on the cupboard door handles to hang hanks from while winding into balls. To keep our weight down, I'm very conscious about how much stash I have so try to finish projects and give out my gifts and mail donations before we start to travel to our next location.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Anywhere I can! If you open any bins or bags at my house the only thing you're going to find in them is yarn. I have yarn in the sewing room, in my bedroom, in the basement, in the living room, dining room, you get the picture. The only place I don't have yarn is the kitchen (because it's in the process of being remodeled), my daughter's room (she won't allow it), the attic (too hard to get at it), and the bathroom for obvious reasons.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't need to hide my stash of yarn. I'm 82, live with my son and have earned the right to have all the yarn, dolls and elephants I want. He collects Motor Trend magazines and computer games. It works well for us for the past 13 years. Edith M


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't "hide" my yarn but I do keep it put up, I have a china hutch and I keep some of it in the lower drawers. We have some very old file cabinets.. the kind that are at least 3+ feet deep... and those hold a lot of yarn... Our son used them in his room and when we got them cleaned out hubby said... there honey that should hold a lot of yarn and magazines... and they sure do... I also have yarn in totes ready to be used.. the tote I take to work is great but it only holds so much...LOL so I need quick access to the next skein....


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

one closet in my knitting room! Lots of boxes, only one closet. NOBODY snoops in my room............


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

I have some in storage bins in shed, some in various large baskets spread all over (they look neat that way, some in storeage boxes, some dresser drawers not used for other, and alot in a walk in closet that is nothing but a few hanging clothes and my crafts.. Of course I live alone so I can pretty much do what I want. I spin and have fleece in same above as well as large cones of weaving thread. Maggie


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

I do use my extra bedroom to work in and I mean "work". I iron, sew, knit, watch my favorite tv programs, and sit and read. Most of my yarn is color coordinated in clear plastic tubs and stacked to the ceiling. I store material for quilting under my two 6' tables with yarn boxes. When I run out of space I store under "all" the beds as well as under couches. As there are only two of us now, no space is left empty. Now you have given me another idea about the DW, ummmmmm or maybe the freezer. Does yarn freeze? It sure would be nice and cold to work when its 100 degrees outside. I may just put a ball in the freezer to see what happens and will pass along my findings.....


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

How about a small dresser in the walk-in closet? Hubby doesn't know what's in the drawers.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I have a small house so my yarn is all in Rubbermaid storage bins in the basement.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Leonne said:


> Does yarn freeze? It sure would be nice and cold to work when its 100 degrees outside. I may just put a ball in the freezer to see what happens and will pass along my findings.....


Have heard of freezing it to remove little critters- well kill them so they can be removed (but in this case put in a plastic bag first or they will visit the rest of the freezer before expiring).


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

My kids call me anal, but I always tell them, "No, I am just very organized", so you would not find any yarn in strange or unusual places in my home. My yarn is separated by weight, are all in large plastic containers and on the outside is a paper that lists exactly what is in the container. This way I do not have to go crazy looking for a specific yarn when needed.
I do however, like the idea of the dishwasher being aplace to store your stash, but I use mine all the time.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

I like many of you have lots of stash. The main thing I have problems with storing is the cone yarn. I use bins, but I like it organized to the size and type. In a recent move my DH told the packers that my yarn would fill the moving van. I wish he would get a hobby I could say something about. LOL He was laughing, but we all know he was serious. Any Help with cone storage?? I like it covered not open.


----------



## needles13 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have it stashed in 2 Longanberger garbage cans in my formal dining room. Since my husband passed 3 years ago, there is no one to stop me buying yarn!


----------



## van241 (Dec 1, 2011)

I unfortunately do not have a spare room yet to store extra yarn. My grandson uses it quite frequently. Both bathrooms are still in use full time. One more to go, she graduates from high school next year I had her kinda late in life she was my miracle that was never suppose to happen. We were given 2 gifts from two beautiful young girls who couldn't take care of a baby at the time, but decided they had a right to a life that was better than what she could give him. It goes to show God does answer prayers but sometimes he says you have to be patient and wait.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Clemkadiddlehopper said:


> I live in an apt and my neighbor told me recently that he doesn't use his dishwasher to wash dishes but for storage of his onions/potatoes !!! WHAT A GREAT IDEA ! I don't use mine either and it would be a great place to store some of my stash, easy to get to on the roll out racks.....gotta go load my DW !


Just hope some well-meaning friend doesn't decide to "help out" by starting the dishwasher for you. OOOOOOOOhhhhhh


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

U wonder; but U really don't want to know!


bright said:


> I am kind of new and have a dresser drawer stuffed with yarn that doesn't fit into my yarn bag. I bet you might have some more unusual places than that. How about an old refrigerator as a stash keeper? Anybody?
> 
> bright


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Well I think the question for my house is where do I NOT have yarn stashed. LOL.
> I do use a lot of zip lock bags for my yarn storage. Squish the air out, seal it and it will fit in places you never knew anything would fit in. Helps keep my Son fro asking why I need to buy more yarn. I just show him an empty basket and he keeps his comments to himself. LOL


I love your idea to use ziplock bag, squishing the air out, so more will fit into a container. I usually pick up some kind of yarn when we travel. B4 we took our last trip, I organized my yarn & thought that if my husband saw my stash, he would freak--maybe not as he has a fetish for golf clubs, but to avoid any possible conversation about how big my stash is, I am going to use your suggestion of Z-L bags. Thanks


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

TammyK, If i were your piano, I'd be thinking I'm next! lol!

bright


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Dysner, I do want to know! now more than ever! haha!

bright


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

It's okay. You get a pass. Love what you are doing!

bright


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

knitknack, good for you!

bright


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

lslosh709 said:


> My Dad gave me a large amour and I put all my stash in there, I have it almost filled up! I also keep the current projects in the living room in a canvas bag and another in the spare bedroom.


I used to have pretty baskets by every chair, but tucked in nicely. We had an appraiser come to our house, so my husband wanted those gone. They will be creeping back into the picture soon, but in the meantime, the stash and projects are layIng on the carpet next to the chairs. The baskets make it much neater, so hopefully, when I put the baskets out, he will realize this. I don't really think he cares as much as I think he might. :-D


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Let's see, to start I have some old kitchen wall cabinets in my sewing room for yarn. There are of course plastic totes. I have three rolling knitting bags that are full of yarn and of course there are some bags waiting for storage. In my living room beside my knitting chair I have a large leather hasset with yarn and I have a half bushel basket my son purchased at a craft show, really nice.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

louisezervas said:


> How about a small dresser in the walk-in closet? Hubby doesn't know what's in the drawers.


they rarely do. mine still asks me where the forks are after ten years of being in the same place.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Sherry1 said:


> I store most of mine in two low, long covered bins that fit under the bed in the guest room. I have small quantities still in their bags or boxes the came in. Thanks for reminding me that I need to put these away


you are welcome!

:thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

bright said:


> Dysner, I do want to know! now more than ever! haha! bright


I'll never tell!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

deeknittingclick said:


> you name it there it is on the floor in bags in my room, behind the couch, on the floor in the lounge in two places, in the wardrobe,in a plastic bin and in a hamper. LOL But the funny thing is that when I organise a NZ swap their likes are nothing to mine so I have the enjoyment of buying new wool to send. But the nice thing is give me a month and nearly all the baby wool will be gone. I am knitting for a friend and also for my daughter I am going to be a grandma my first.


congratulations! have lots of fun, grandma!


----------



## ritaford614 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a beautiful cedar chest in my living room, so my yarn smells like cedar! And in one corner of that room I have a wooden "cranberry" box I bought at an estate sale, full of cotton yarn. And I have bookshelves in that same room full of yarn and knitting/crocheting books. And I have a curio cabinet in that room with a nice big drawer full of Works In Progress! And I have a couple of canvas bags hanging off my never used rocker in that room with small bits of yarn leftovers. So the only unusual thing I can say is that I stash all my yarn in my living room!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

knitknack said:


> My kids call me anal, but I always tell them, "No, I am just very organized", so you would not find any yarn in strange or unusual places in my home. My yarn is separated by weight, are all in large plastic containers and on the outside is a paper that lists exactly what is in the container. This way I do not have to go crazy looking for a specific yarn when needed.
> I do however, like the idea of the dishwasher being aplace to store your stash, but I use mine all the time.


good for you! I'm trying but doubt i'll ever get there with my other stuff.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I have plastic storage containers in the spare room.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Sherry1 said:


> I store most of mine in two low, long covered bins that fit under the bed in the guest room. I have small quantities still in their bags or boxes the came in. Thanks for reminding me that I need to put these away


you are welcome!


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

bright said:


> You all are so wonderful with your ideas and dedication. I am amazed at all the varying answers. Sounds like everyone is prepared for a long winter of knitting and crocheting even if there is a yarn workers strike. hahaha!
> What fun!


Yikes! I don't want to hear that cold word yet, we r still in the cool part of summer and since I am a teacher, fall will be here way to quickly as it is--but I get the picture! :lol:


----------



## ritaford614 (Oct 27, 2011)

I should get myself organized like that. I do keep mine seperated by weight as well, but I couldn't tell you what I had as far as colors or quantities!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I have some stashed in my daughter's room, since she is away at school, some in bins in the basement and my favorite place in the trunk of the car( I'm waiting for my dh to go to work so I can bring it in)


 :thumbup:


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a 3rd bedroom walk-in closet that I store mine in. Organized in small plastic bins, but not as organized as some of you. (small so I can easily lift to and from the top shelf) I just added a long storage (under-the-bed) box, so I guess the closet is to small or ....my stash is to big. Guess I need to stop collecting yarn and use a bit more of it


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

gotridge said:


> If you asked this a few days ago the answer would be wherever I found room but I just bought a few of those hanging cloths shelves and have organize all my yarn in them.


That is a new one for me, I have never seen hanging cloths shelves before.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Until 3 weeks ago it was everywhere, but mostly in the living room. My friends kept complaining about how tacky that looked so decided it was time to do something. Plus, my sister said I had to get the craft room cleaned out before I die, so I set to. Now, Most of my yarn is in cabinets in plastic storage bags. Yes, I said MOST. There are still 2 bookcases in the living room with yarn in them, and my books and patterns, and there are about 6 plastic storage bins with yarn, good yarn, medium yarn, and toy yarns (red heart) and 2 WIP's in Plastic Boxes. I live alone, it is MY house, I pay the mortgage, so I will have yarn where I want. If my friends don't like to come here and look at my beautiful yarns, then they can stay away!!
> I AM A YARNIE love me or leave me.


As long as you are happy! You can always meet your friends in the park.


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

bright said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> > Until 3 weeks ago it was everywhere, but mostly in the living room. My friends kept complaining about how tacky that looked so decided it was time to do something. Plus, my sister said I had to get the craft room cleaned out before I die, so I set to. Now, Most of my yarn is in cabinets in plastic storage bags. Yes, I said MOST. There are still 2 bookcases in the living room with yarn in them, and my books and patterns, and there are about 6 plastic storage bins with yarn, good yarn, medium yarn, and toy yarns (red heart) and 2 WIP's in Plastic Boxes. I live alone, it is MY house, I pay the mortgage, so I will have yarn where I want. If my friends don't like to come here and look at my beautiful yarns, then they can stay away!!
> ...


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

karen7 said:


> I do believe this is the stupidest question I have ever seen on here!!! For one thing - you would not be snooping around my house without consequences - mainly getting quite an earful and then possibly being tossed out on that ear. I am sure this comment will upset some KP'ers and I am sorry, but I am entitled to my opinion on this subject and that is the way I feel. I am sure I am not alone on the idea of someone snooping around another's home, am I?
> Well......I am sure this will open a can or worms!!!


sorry, Karen, i didn't mean to offend anyone or jump into their stashes.
i have my own stuff. sorry about the misunderstanding. next time i'll try to make it clear that i am kidding around. i do kid around a lot.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> If ya went snooping too far you'd be caught in a trap I set..  Seems someone was snooping in my stash for hidden treasures.. got their finger snapped :lol: Didn't hurt them as I had weakened the spring.. but let them know I was onto their game :thumbup:
> 
> I really don't have any unusual places, but the pretty popcorn tins.. some I have painted, others I have left because of their character. Has surprised some when I open and show them a yarn.


Don't worry, I'm not coming to your house! lol! I like my fingers.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

barb knits said:


> I have a large, antique, amber glass "Mr. Peanut" jar. It sits next to my antique cedar chest (that holds my flat screened t.v.) in the living room. I knit baby hats for the local hospital nursery and have found this jar a great place to keep different color baby yarns. Not only is it a handy place for the small skeins, but it's a GREAT conversation piece - "What is in that peanut jar???". Sure beats "why don't you have any peanuts in your jar?" ...
> 
> I also put yarn in the plastic vac-seal bags and store them in the tub of one of the bathrooms rarely used. Who would guess what's behind the curtain.


good job and good story!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Edith M said:


> I don't need to hide my stash of yarn. I'm 82, live with my son and have earned the right to have all the yarn, dolls and elephants I want. He collects Motor Trend magazines and computer games. It works well for us for the past 13 years. Edith M


Good to hear from you, Edith. It sounds like you've got it all together.

bright


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Leonne said:


> I do use my extra bedroom to work in and I mean "work". I iron, sew, knit, watch my favorite tv programs, and sit and read. Most of my yarn is color coordinated in clear plastic tubs and stacked to the ceiling. I store material for quilting under my two 6' tables with yarn boxes. When I run out of space I store under "all" the beds as well as under couches. As there are only two of us now, no space is left empty. Now you have given me another idea about the DW, ummmmmm or maybe the freezer. Does yarn freeze? It sure would be nice and cold to work when its 100 degrees outside. I may just put a ball in the freezer to see what happens and will pass along my findings.....


I'll be interested to know how that worked for you.

bright


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

I sure hope no-one turn the switsh on.

I have mine in boxes standing on ends ,so I can see the colors when I want to make something.

scrubsewer


----------



## madhavisalem (Feb 16, 2011)

That's hilarious... I have a sauna that never gets used and is covered.. you've given me a wonderful idea


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lots of it in bins in my closet, too. Not much space left for clothes. But, what's more important!


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought a shoe bag = shelved and clear plastic which is hung in a closet. It has lots of room (contaner store) and Istore the stash by color and type - with one shelf devoted to bits and pices which I use in one way or another for flowers and/or decorations. The container Store has lots of clear plastic "things" hanging and shelved which are perfect since one can see exactky what color what yarn and howmuch is available.
Works for me!
Sherry


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

8 plastic storage bins, plus a lg. basket beside my knitting/reading chair. the bins are in corner of closet. can't have them in different places as i would be sure and forget some. recently found some craft things in the bottom of a lg. oriental 3 ties basket, that has lids. i had looked for them before, but never there. the wittless knitter.


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

A big old trunk, plus cardboard boxes on shelves to mention a few places


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

bright said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > If ya went snooping too far you'd be caught in a trap I set..  Seems someone was snooping in my stash for hidden treasures.. got their finger snapped :lol: Didn't hurt them as I had weakened the spring.. but let them know I was onto their game :thumbup:
> ...


Oh no problem, I have it set to just make noise.. won't getcha, I padded it well. I had some yarns that I had saved for a special project, went to retrieve a skein and it wasn't there, when I put laundry away I saw said skein in DS's room, explanation was that he was going to give it to a co-worker that was wanting yarn for a project. Pffttt I traded him some other yarn that I hadn't decided a project for. ;-) It's a standing joke in the house now..


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I live in a 100+yr old farm house...at one time there was a two seater outhouse off the back of the house on a semi-closed in porch. When they got indoor plumbing they finished enclosing the porch....I use the old outhouse as one spot for my stash. There is even a window in there so I can use daylight to go thru my stash.


----------



## katminder (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I have some in two closets in our bedroom, all three baskets under the coffee table, under each end table baskets, several totes in hallway, and next to my recllner! Hikes Ishould never have written it down, crazy


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't worry, I'm not coming to your house! lol! I like my fingers.[/quote]

Oh no problem, I have it set to just make noise.. won't getcha, I padded it well. I had some yarns that I had saved for a special project, went to retrieve a skein and it wasn't there, when I put laundry away I saw said skein in DS's room, explanation was that he was going to give it to a co-worker that was wanting yarn for a project. Pffttt I traded him some other yarn that I hadn't decided a project for. ;-) It's a standing joke in the house now..[/quote]

:thumbup: then i'll give you a thumbs up and won't worry about the thumb!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

2sticksofwood said:


> I live in a 100+yr old farm house...at one time there was a two seater outhouse off the back of the house on a semi-closed in porch. When they got indoor plumbing they finished enclosing the porch....I use the old outhouse as one spot for my stash. There is even a window in there so I can use daylight to go thru my stash.


I can see the cartoon of it now! hahaha!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Well I think the question for my house is where do I NOT have yarn stashed. LOL.
> I do use a lot of zip lock bags for my yarn storage. Squish the air out, seal it and it will fit in places you never knew anything would fit in. Helps keep my Son fro asking why I need to buy more yarn. I just show him an empty basket and he keeps his comments to himself. LOL


That gives me a great idea. We bought those space bags years ago with the idea we would use them travelling and they've been just sitting in the attic with the suitcases. Now I know how to put them to REALLY good use!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

karen7 said:


> I do believe this is the stupidest question I have ever seen on here!!! For one thing - you would not be snooping around my house without consequences - mainly getting quite an earful and then possibly being tossed out on that ear. I am sure this comment will upset some KP'ers and I am sorry, but I am entitled to my opinion on this subject and that is the way I feel. I am sure I am not alone on the idea of someone snooping around another's home, am I?
> Well......I am sure this will open a can or worms!!!


My gosh--do you keep weaponry stashed around your house too!!??


----------



## lorirae (Jun 5, 2012)

Love the bath tub idea. Right now my second tub is a cat play spot. Drop a sponge ball in, bat it around and it almost acts lik it is alive.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

My stash is in the well of my dresser I have so many shopping bags of yarn and then there's my laundry basket in my closet. and bags of yarn in the corner of the closet. Lucy I have a walk-in closet and my yarn uses a lot of its space. My Kids call me the bag lady . So I have started to switch to plastic boxes.Don't want to be a bag lady haaaaa.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

bright said:


> karen7 said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe this is the stupidest question I have ever seen on here!!! For one thing - you would not be snooping around my house without consequences - mainly getting quite an earful and then possibly being tossed out on that ear. I am sure this comment will upset some KP'ers and I am sorry, but I am entitled to my opinion on this subject and that is the way I feel. I am sure I am not alone on the idea of someone snooping around another's home, am I?
> ...


I think its a fun question. Brings out the humor in us all


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Man oh man!! You folks make me feel so good about myself. I was feeling so guilty and I only have a few totes in a storage closet in my apt and wicker baskets of it around my apt. Heck, by people's standard here, I should go buy some more in case I run out!! Gotta love all you guys.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

In the basement; in my night stand; in my clothes closet; in the living room; and in my car. :lol: 
No snooping needed, its everywhere.
Patty


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

beside my bed, under my bed and in boxes and bags under-the-stairs closet. 

P.S. Forgot -- also the garage.


----------



## jaycee (Feb 1, 2011)

I love yarn. It's my only real weakness. Luckily I have a very large walk-in cedar closet. I put yarn in those air tight storage bags and store them on shelves. I can see what I have in each bag. What in the world I'll ever do with all this yarn is beyond me!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I store my skiens in wine racks and a big enpty file cabinet we inherited from my MIL.Those are just the unusual places. I have yarn stshed in every room of my house except the bathrooms.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Near the sofa in the TV room; in bins in my craft room/spare bedroom; in a dresser drawer; hmmm....some in just about every room but the bathroom. Husbands just don't understand the need for more yarn, or fabric, for that matter. And they certainly don't understand the concept of more than one WIP.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Where aren't they? In gigantic ziploc flattened bags under the bed, in two Iris 4-door containers (smashed full), in the closet, in those shopping bags from stores (those are for UFOs), in four cylinder hampers in two rooms, in ziploc bags under the computer table, on two wall shelves in the craft room from end to end, the more expensive (like fiori) ones in those containers for apples (perfect size), a big ziploc bag in the trunk of the car with an emergency stash of needles and other supplies, etc.etc.etc. I don't need to return to the LYS for about 20 years.


----------



## Wood'n'Wool (Apr 5, 2012)

karen7 said:


> I do believe this is the stupidest question I have ever seen on here!!!


Wow! Some people have absolutely no sense of humor.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

i store it behind the cats chair in the lr in large zipped quilt /coverlet bags and one file box for sport yarn they are small and fist well in it keeps cat fur off it all.some in a basket by my chair that i will be using on this next prayer shawl


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Just the words "yarn workers strike" makes me break out in hives....eeeekkkk!


My stash is if I'm ever under house arrest I'll have yarn to keep from going mad.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

past said:


> I live in an RV and space is at a premium so I need to be very creative on where to keep things. I have a small fabric box that I use as a footstool and also to store some of my yarn. I have 4 bags full of yarn and half done projects that sit on the floor around my chair. When we are traveling I need to find ways to keep my glasses and dishes from moving around the cupboards so I remove the yarn from the bags and stuff them in cups and bowls and narrow spots between dishes to protect them from the rough roads. We have some under bed storage. I do not have any dresser drawers, so I use those hanging shoe racks (the ones with the clear plastic slots) to put underwear, socks, bras, and of course yarn in. I don't have room for a swift, so I have made hooks to hang on the cupboard door handles to hang hanks from while winding into balls. To keep our weight down, I'm very conscious about how much stash I have so try to finish projects and give out my gifts and mail donations before we start to travel to our next location.


You just gave me a bunch of ideas of where to store my stash if we should ever decide to move down the road! Thank you! I too live in an RV. My stash is all in my (garden shed) turned office outside. Up until recently you could just about open any file cabinet drawer and find a different color hiding there. Now I have one 40 gal plastic tub (I got it at a yard sale) That is almost full. One white box with all the craftsy yarn from last week.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm enjoying these answers. Bins with lids, bins without lids, baskets with lids (Longabergers), baskets without lids (all types), handmade totes of all sizes, store-bought totes of all sizes. In sewing room, livingroom, diningroom, familyroom, guest bedroom, and toy/craft/storage/bookroom...sometimes carseat, and trunk!


----------



## Lily Anne (Jun 9, 2012)

My uncle has an unused basement apartment in his house. All my aunt's overflow of yarn from the spare room closet is stored in the shower of this basement apartment!


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

bright said:


> I am kind of new and have a dresser drawer stuffed with yarn that doesn't fit into my yarn bag. I bet you might have some more unusual places than that. How about an old refrigerator as a stash keeper? Anybody?
> 
> bright


The closet in my guest room is full of plastic bins with my stash... And the yarns I use most often are stashed behind the love seat in the living room... It can"t be seen, so everything looks nice and neat...


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

I think knitters have a keen sense of humor. This is an actual question that came up in our group recently so I could immediately relate. Lighten up folks! Life is short!


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

RitaCarola said:


> bright said:
> 
> 
> > I am kind of new and have a dresser drawer stuffed with yarn that doesn't fit into my yarn bag. I bet you might have some more unusual places than that. How about an old refrigerator as a stash keeper? Anybody?
> ...


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Good on you and that is the truth. If they don't like it they can stay away. I wouldn't stay away, as you are my kind of people. God bless you and do what you want.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmmmmm.... Where not? The upstairs shower is lined with shelves and wire bins full of yarn. Most sock yarn lives in a stack of large hat boxes in a corner of the guest bedroom... The ever present big plastic bins under the cutting table, the studio closet drawer bins and hanging door rack... Revolving rack and kitchen cabinets upstairs in workroom, project bags, decorative baskets, yarn bowl..... I'm thinking of stuffing all the pillow shams. Now, should we talk about the quilting material????


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

If I should "go" before my husband, and my knitting friends all over the island hear that I've passed, they are on alert to come over ASAP to scour through my stuff! Otherwise, my husband will back up his S10 to the front door, load it up, and take the entire kit and kaboodle to who knows where!!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I see no reason to hide yarn. I have some clear storage drawers.
These drawers hold everything I store since I live in a very small
house. It was built before houses had closets. We put in one small closet that is just for clothing and coats. My storage drawers hold, dvd's,cd's,office supplies,greeting cards and wrapping paper,sewing supplies,and all my yarn. I create for
charities and the yarn that comes in is donated. I received 7
small plastic bags (store size ) a week ago. That will be used for afghans and chemo caps and these will be ready to go by August.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

The dishwasher is a fabulous idea!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I grew up with my blind Grandmother living in the same house so we had to be very organized, for her safety. I see that as a blessing because that is one of my strengths. I have all of my yarn in racks that are organized by type first then colors......don't hate me because I'm neat.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Well I think the question for my house is where do I NOT have yarn stashed. LOL.
> I do use a lot of zip lock bags for my yarn storage. Squish the air out, seal it and it will fit in places you never knew anything would fit in. Helps keep my Son fro asking why I need to buy more yarn. I just show him an empty basket and he keeps his comments to himself. LOL


LOL


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

All of our varied (similar or different) approaches to dealing with our stash clearly has beneath it the same underlying aloha we have for knitting and crocheting ... which is the binding force between us all....and it doesn't even matter whether or not we are neat or otherwise. 

Back to my MCO! Think happy thoughts!!!! :-D


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

You can't miss it, it's all over the house. Totes are for holding mazazines with covers on them...to be pretty, I even think I have some in the vanity in the bathroom in case the reading runs out,


----------



## Pegasus (Aug 12, 2011)

I dunno how "odd" it is because I've been doing it for decades, but some of my yarn is in a dresser and some is in totes. I also have a barracks box full of yarn.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I grew up with my blind Grandmother living in the same house so we had to be very organized, for her safety. I see that as a blessing because that is one of my strengths. I have all of my yarn in racks that are organized by type first then colors......don't hate me because I'm neat.


Is there such a thing as "organizer envy"? LOL!


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

11 bins in my basement. So much yarn, so little time! I should add and in my suitcase. I am in Norway.


----------



## animalshorses (Aug 30, 2011)

I have old dresser full of yarn..3 big plastic tubs under kitchen table..3 more tubs in pantry. In drawers under what used to be the water bed now just regular bed and in 2 cedar chests. Can never have too much yarn ! Plus I'm a spinner so more yarn comes off my spinning wheel !


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I have it stashed all over the place, but nowhere particularly unusual.


----------



## jaycee (Feb 1, 2011)

I definitely have "too much" yarn. I am one of the "odd balls" I guess. (maybe a pun intended? If anyone wants to snoop to see my yarn, be my guest. LOL It's all in one big closet. I've wanted to donate some of it to lighten the load, but mine is pretty much all wool, and it's not the desired fiber for making charitable items. I guess I'll just have to keep knitting like mad to use up as much as possible before I "go."


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Chatty Knits said:


> 11 bins in my basement. So much yarn, so little time! I should add and in my suitcase. I am in Norway.


Lots of cold days to stay inside with some warm wool and hot tea!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

jaycee said:


> I definitely have "too much" yarn. I am one of the "odd balls" I guess. (maybe a pun intended? If anyone wants to snoop to see my yarn, be my guest. LOL It's all in one big closet. I've wanted to donate some of it to lighten the load, but mine is pretty much all wool, and it's not the desired fiber for making charitable items. I guess I'll just have to keep knitting like mad to use up as much as possible before I "go."


Just my attitude also! I even made the surgical staff wait a few minutes while I finished off a row on a kitchen towel I was knitting ...just before rolling me in to surgery! They just laughed and complimented me on the pretty yarn and pattern (my aunt's birthday was in a few weeks, had to get this in the mail shortly after surgery...she loved it).


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

This article has some practical suggestions .. and then goes wildly off the rails:

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/040108_a.asp


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Upstairs, downstairs, in closets, in bags..... I'm a mess. 
when I go to find a particular yarn I search much and find other things I am doing. Actually, it stirs me up to do more. What can I say......... I do have projects bags I work on daily so it isn't as bad as I presented it !


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> karen7 said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe this is the stupidest question I have ever seen on here!!! For one thing - you would not be snooping around my house without consequences - mainly getting quite an earful and then possibly being tossed out on that ear. I am sure this comment will upset some KP'ers and I am sorry, but I am entitled to my opinion on this subject and that is the way I feel. I am sure I am not alone on the idea of someone snooping around another's home, am I?
> ...


No need for weapons!


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wood'n'Wool said:


> karen7 said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe this is the stupidest question I have ever seen on here!!!
> ...


I have a great sense of humor. Perhaps the wording should have been different....the 'snooping' part is what I don't agree with.


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd have to say probably the bathroom doesn't have any yarn stashed in it. However.................

Could probably open up my own shop. WHAT an addiction!!!!!


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a production handweaver and have a studio. I don't need to hide anything as it will go into a woven article if not a knitted or crocheted one. I try hard tho to keep everything in there except my WIP...that resides next to my recliner and by a bright window where I can watch the songbirds at the feeders!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Clemkadiddlehopper said:


> I live in an apt and my neighbor told me recently that he doesn't use his dishwasher to wash dishes but for storage of his onions/potatoes !!! WHAT A GREAT IDEA ! I don't use mine either and it would be a great place to store some of my stash, easy to get to on the roll out racks.....gotta go load my DW !


LOL


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Attic, bedroom, bedroom closet, living room, inside two wicker footstools in LR.. hmmm Probably some in transit on the attic stairs, as well.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Lodestarwovens said:


> I'm a production handweaver and have a studio. I don't need to hide anything as it will go into a woven article if not a knitted or crocheted one. I try hard tho to keep everything in there except my WIP...that resides next to my recliner and by a bright window where I can watch the songbirds at the feeders!


I am like you. I actually have a design studio and I can sit at my desk, read KP, design my patterns and watch the birds. Very neat and organized which saves a tremendous amount of time.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Lodestarwovens said:


> I'm a production handweaver and have a studio. I don't need to hide anything as it will go into a woven article if not a knitted or crocheted one. I try hard tho to keep everything in there except my WIP...that resides next to my recliner and by a bright window where I can watch the songbirds at the feeders!


Sounds lovely!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I live alone in my little ol' apartment. I have my yarn and stash in nice wicker baskets/with lids that I bought from Pottery Barn, including a huge almost matching laundry-type basket, which I keep in my bedroom; eveyone thinks it's for laundry.

The rest of baskets are in various places... at the bottom of my music/tv center, in full view... the baskets look great. Others are on my bookshelves(three of them... floor to almost ceiling height)... they look good there too, among my books...many are related to knitting.. and I keep my knit magazine on those shelves too... as well as my patterns in nice binders, many needles in large clear glass vase and my some of my Addi's in their package, dpns in their original cases or packaging inside a cute mid-size metal water sprinkler/spout and handle. In my opinion, it all "look" great... no hiding for me. Since I can't store all my needles in the vase and water sprinkle, many are in one of the wicker basket. I do have a few bags...with yarn or with WIP that are in full view of a particular corner of the room.... I try to keep it neat looking... lol Works for me. Oh... and the stuff that I'm working on is always by my chair, complete with ottoman... it's not stash... but the current WIP ... in a bag... in full view.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wood'n'Wool said:


> karen7 said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe this is the stupidest question I have ever seen on here!!!
> ...


If you don't like the question, ignore it. Sometimes we just want a little levity.  
Patty


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Wood'n'Wool said:
> 
> 
> > karen7 said:
> ...


^5 Patty.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have bags stored all over the house, draws where yarn is overflowing. I guess you could say that you would find it in almost any spot


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i have a double bedroom full of wool andmaterial also behind my sofa its like it breeds as i get more and more it gets every where it good


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Or an old cooler......if it was great for beer it's even greater stash hider for yarn. :lol:


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

The yarn is in my closet, under my bed, in my office, in my briefcase, on my coffee table, in varius baskets around the house.....


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

What a great idea! I have two large coolers in my storage shed .... time to go shopping again.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I grew up with my blind Grandmother living in the same house so we had to be very organized, for her safety. I see that as a blessing because that is one of my strengths. I have all of my yarn in racks that are organized by type first then colors......don't hate me because I'm neat.


Please come to Tennessee and help me.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I cannot believe how many different places we can find to stash our yarn


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I take this whole question as a friendly enquiry. I think she used the word 'If" which of course no one who has any manners would actually snoop...wait I had an elderly aunt who did. Let me tell you my mother and I didn't like it. Later disovered some pictures missing out of a photo album.
No I don't like snoops either , but I took it differently than maybe others did. No question on here is actually stupid and is asked in friendship and camraderie. At least that is my take on it.

I have wool everywhere.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

bright said:


> I am kind of new and have a dresser drawer stuffed with yarn that doesn't fit into my yarn bag. I bet you might have some more unusual places than that. How about an old refrigerator as a stash keeper? Anybody?
> 
> bright


I have a nice sized stool that I use with my sewing machine that has a lift up lid and trays for spools of yarn and other sewing supplies. Well I removed my sewing supplies and put them in plastic bags, since I don't sew much anyway, and stuffed the stool with yarn.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my...I have to say while I try to be organized it just doesn't work. There is yarn in my walk in closet, in multiple bins and bags downstairs and a small stash near my work space (aka my recliner in the livingroom!). Oh wait, did I forget the trunk of my car? lol geez


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I have an ottoman in the living room that goes with my chair and it opens for storage. I keep sock yarn in there. I have some in plastic bins in my sewing room closet. I have recently made quite a few cloth drawstring bags and I store entire projects with pattern in those. Many are also in the closet. I have a couplke boxes with ends of skeins that I am using for the Jean Greenhowe Nativity. That is just in the sewing room. I think I could find something in just about every room, somewhere!


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO (Jun 13, 2011)

At this point, I need to go through everything and make detailed list of what each box tote and bssket contains.I should probably empty my cedar chest and store stash in it I also need to list which needles and notions are stored with each WIP so when I take them to use on something else I will know where they are needed when the work is finished.
This may take years as I am usually knitting if I find a minute or two that I'm free so "round tuits" for organizing are pretty rare. However, I spent a few minutes today putting empty project bags together and in the process found my dp roll that has been missing since Christmas. Dps from size 000 to size 7. So today I am a Happy Knitter. I have never had time to figure out how many WIP I have but they surround my chair and line up half way around my living room. Of course my shortage of time has nothing to do with the time I spend on the computer keeping up with all the wonderful people on this fantastic forum! Love you all! Shiao Mei Mao


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't have any special place, it's out in plain sight stacked everywhere. DH says that if there's a flat place anywhere I have either yarn or books on it.We don't use the fireplace so there are boxes of books with yarn on top there.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Love all the beautiful cats (and cute dogs) on avitars...they go well with yarn, ya?!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

bright said:


> I am kind of new and have a dresser drawer stuffed with yarn that doesn't fit into my yarn bag. I bet you might have some more unusual places than that. How about an old refrigerator as a stash keeper? Anybody?
> 
> bright


you really dont want to know where I have things stuffed LOL


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

I took it as a friendly inquiry also! And besides under my Granddaughter's crib, I have it all over the living room, and my bedroom, and several WIP in the garage!!


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

AmyClaire said:


> This article has some practical suggestions .. and then goes wildly off the rails:
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/040108_a.asp


ROFL.  This article is so funny!


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I have some stashed in my daughter's room, since she is away at school, some in bins in the basement and my favorite place in the trunk of the car( I'm waiting for my dh to go to work so I can bring it in)


LOL, I wish I had a way to hideitfrom DH,LOL


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

I have yarn stashed in the closets in bins, dressers, drawers, boxes, etc but it gets turned over pretty quickly because most of it is used for charity work.


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

Gee, I thought I had a yarn addiction! I feel better.

By the way, should anyone wish to snoop about to check my yarns I'll offer a dustcloth to use while snooping.


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

My stash is stored in hanging shelves in my sewing rooms closet, hat boxes, clear see through set of drawers and bins. It is also in a footstool by my knitting chair as well as under an end table. Durn, I never thought of the almost empty file cabinet! What you don't learn here! Just happy to be among a wonderful group of people who have the same interest. (But we won't even talk about the quilting fabric stash.} TeeHee.


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

My DH has no idea! LOL


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine is just stacked in a corner of my bedroom...not very pretty, but easy to find stuff!


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

I have to hang much of my extra to keep the dog from tyring to knit, so I have bags haning all over the place with yarn and WIP in them. I just have to look before i grab one for shopping.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I have yarn in vacuum bags. (They suck, over time they fill back up with air.) They work to get them were you want them and to be able to stack them. I dread trying to get them out. They are on the upper shelf in my bedroom closet. I have under the bed bags full of yarn. The ones that don't fit under the bed are stacked in front of by bookcase. I also have a old dresser with 2 of the drawers full of cone yarn for my knit machine. Then there is my crochet thread stash. OH MY, I have almost 40 balls coming from the online Goodwill site. My dishwasher stores the paper towels.


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

Gosh it's lovely to have such innovative friends. You are all just wonderful. LOL


----------



## lcmacgregor (May 3, 2012)

I buy old metal tool carriers at garage sales, clean them up and paint them bright colors. They are handy to carry. These two are watermelon and lime green with metal flecks. Fun!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Rachaelknits said:


> Would you believe I have tons of yarn in the sauna!? We don't use the sauna as a sauna any more and so it's a cupboard for my craft stuff now.


How perfect!! pj stitches!


----------



## nancyalice48 (Jun 26, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Well I think the question for my house is where do I NOT have yarn stashed. LOL.
> I do use a lot of zip lock bags for my yarn storage. Squish the air out, seal it and it will fit in places you never knew anything would fit in. Helps keep my Son fro asking why I need to buy more yarn. I just show him an empty basket and he keeps his comments to himself. LOL


A good one...Nancy


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Nope, I don't hate you. In fact I envy you. My mother was very organized and She dispaired over me many times. I can still see her shaking her head and asking me how I ever found anything. Edith M


laurelarts said:


> I grew up with my blind Grandmother living in the same house so we had to be very organized, for her safety. I see that as a blessing because that is one of my strengths. I have all of my yarn in racks that are organized by type first then colors......don't hate me because I'm neat.


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

In a metal trunk, a wicker trunk, boxes, plastic garage bags, and tote bags. The dreadful thing is that my extra bedroom is usually full and it all has to go to the basement when I have guests. Different yarns usually comes back up. LOL


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a creative question! I've learned that I'm a total bore.... I'm going to go this very minute and fine a most remarkable place to put some yarn. I do keep a bowl of it on my kitchen table. Looks great!


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Every nook and crany available. 
When I go shopping with daughters I am not allowed in wool department in any store !!!
Sharon


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

How innovative and fun! Mahalo for allowing us to "snoop" by allowing us to see your stash (only part of it, I'm sure) right upfront! I like that light sense of spirit that you give out!!! ....Fantastic!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I grew up with my blind Grandmother living in the same house so we had to be very organized, for her safety. I see that as a blessing because that is one of my strengths. I have all of my yarn in racks that are organized by type first then colors......don't hate me because I'm neat.


No one should hate you for being so organized.. I'm just plain envious!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Wanna come over and help me with mine???? ;-) :XD:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> laurelarts said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up with my blind Grandmother living in the same house so we had to be very organized, for her safety. I see that as a blessing because that is one of my strengths. I have all of my yarn in racks that are organized by type first then colors......don't hate me because I'm neat.
> ...


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a day bed in my craftroom. It has large throw pillows on it...they may look a bit lumpy because they contain yarn. And NO, I don't use the pillows....just for looks (and a hiding spot). 
I have an old beautiful (and expensive) china bowl by the door. In it I have some ribbon yarn, some bamboo yarn and some sparkly yarn. I trade the yarn out at times for others. It really starts a conversation when friends come over.


----------



## chorbanxx (Mar 8, 2012)

My knitting yarn is kept in a moderate sized freestanding closet. The thread for embroidery in a same sized second one.
Chorbanxx


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

lcmacgregor said:


> I buy old metal tool carriers at garage sales, clean them up and paint them bright colors. They are handy to carry. These two are watermelon and lime green with metal flecks. Fun!


I LOVE THIS!!!!!! Thanks for sharing.. hmmm now where did I put that old tool carrier???? BBL going hunting :lol:


----------



## lucylee clown (Mar 18, 2012)

My stash is in the sleeves of coats we never wear.You know, it keep the sleeves plumped up and know one knows it's there. : )


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

ANYWHERE AND EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

lucylee clown said:


> My stash is in the sleeves of coats we never wear.You know, it keep the sleeves plumped up and know one knows it's there. : )


To funny!!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Well I think the question for my house is where do I NOT have yarn stashed. LOL.
> I do use a lot of zip lock bags for my yarn storage. Squish the air out, seal it and it will fit in places you never knew anything would fit in. Helps keep my Son fro asking why I need to buy more yarn. I just show him an empty basket and he keeps his comments to himself. LOL


Boy did you hit the nail on the head. I have yarn stored everywhere. Dresser, shelves, bins. I do use the oven and dishwasher so those are out as yarn storage areas. LOL


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I have no idea why, but my mother would not use her dishwasher either. She stored food in it. Made me nutty.


Wow never thought of that!


----------



## girlsknit (Nov 15, 2011)

I have 1/4 of my basement, a hollow footstool in my living room and several tote bags in other rooms. About the only room without yarn is the bathroom (unless I'm drying something)


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Right now most of my yarn is in my LR in boxes and bags, as we are moving in about 4 weeks. There is a bedroom in our basement and I still have a lot of yarn there still in the bags from the store(s) where I bought them. Along with that I have many many boxes of fabric I will be donating to a friend and her group for making quilts for people in Mexico. Some fabrics I will keep, but not much. I also have quite a bit of size 10 crochet cotton in many colours that I will keep when we move. Hmmmm.... that's all I can think of for now..... Oh yeah! I design and make jewelry now and I have thousands of beads, chain, findings and everything else that goes with it...lol... That's it now, for sure. Soon my husband will divorce me and then I'll have all the room I want.... (just kidding)....LOL
Starfire...


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

I needed some black wool so out came all the bags from where ever. Now it is all on the dining table in neat (?) rows of yellow - red - etc But NO BLACK. So of course will have to buy more! Am debating how to file (!!) it by colour or ply. Big decision. I like some of the suggestions though - Come to think of it I have a shower in the laundry which is never used now. That might be as good spot.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

karen7 said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> > karen7 said:
> ...


A living example of the pen being mightier than the sword!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Ladies - can you imagine what would happen to the yarn industry if all of us quit buying yarn and starting using up all the goodies stored in all our spaces? Could start a real economic catastrophe!!!!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the question was where do you keep your yarn.


gingerwitch said:


> karen7 said:
> 
> 
> > gingerwitch said:
> ...


----------



## Jainee (Jun 8, 2012)

You wouldn't have to snoop....you'd fall over it. Now I need a bigger car....back seat and boot are full.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Oooooooo, goodness, I'm sorry someone is having a bad day. I have thoroughly enjoyed this subject and finding out how and what people do with their stash. Some of the answers have been hysterically funny and coniving too. It has given me a reason to laugh and that has made me feel better. I love the answers I've seen.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Oooooooo, goodness, I'm sorry someone is having a bad day. I have thoroughly enjoyed this subject and finding out how and what people do with their stash. Some of the answers have been hysterically funny and coniving too. It has given me a reason to laugh and that has made me feel better. I love the answers I've seen.


me too hey any good yarn shops in squim? Im from lynnwood Wa.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

When we went looking several yrs. ago for a place to live, one lady had her bread, rolls,etc. in the bathtub in her bathroom since she never used it. She put a wide board on top so no one knew it was her stash. That might be an idea for a place to store our stashes of yarn. what do you think?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

lucylee clown said:


> My stash is in the sleeves of coats we never wear.You know, it keep the sleeves plumped up and know one knows it's there. : )


I love this!!!

This is a great topic and helps us get to know each other a bit better. Seems we mostly have the same trait - yarnaholics!!!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Grandma M said:


> MotherHensRoost said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooooo, goodness, I'm sorry someone is having a bad day. I have thoroughly enjoyed this subject and finding out how and what people do with their stash. Some of the answers have been hysterically funny and coniving too. It has given me a reason to laugh and that has made me feel better. I love the answers I've seen.
> ...


Hey there, Grandma M, I'm happy to meet you. There is a tiny, very friendly, little yarn shop here called "The Dropped Stitch". It is in a bright red building that used to be the city hall years ago. I have not been in there for a while so don't know what they have but it is a fun little place to visit. Should you like to come over I would love to visit there with you. Let me know if you would like my e-mail address. We just might have some fun together and you look like someone I'd really love to know. Your grandbaby is beautiful.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Rachaelknits said:


> Would you believe I have tons of yarn in the sauna!? We don't use the sauna as a sauna any more and so it's a cupboard for my craft stuff now.


Yes, I believe you. I think I have a knitting project going on in every room of the house. I have closets and bins full of yarn I bought and have otherwise inherited. I have enough yarn for seven life times! That said, I am still always going to the yarn store for a colour I/we don't have? I started a sewing circle over at church and donate the yarn for the ladies to do blankets for Project Linus.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

I live in a small apartment so I keep my never ending stash in 3 large (Very large)bags in the trunk of my car. Fortunately I have a huge trunk in my Honda accord. I have many funny stories about some clients who have run out of a color etc. Seems my convenient stash is readily available. Also have a trunk full of homemade items put away for upcoming Christmas. I forgot.. a basket for my current project is always at my side.


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

Great idea, but I would only do that if I had a 2nd dishwasher lying around....I can't live without mine!!! :roll:


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

Clemkadiddlehopper said:


> I live in an apt and my neighbor told me recently that he doesn't use his dishwasher to wash dishes but for storage of his onions/potatoes !!! WHAT A GREAT IDEA ! I don't use mine either and it would be a great place to store some of my stash, easy to get to on the roll out racks.....gotta go load my DW !


Forgot to quote reply in my previous post....


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Nifty Non said:


> I needed some black wool so out came all the bags from where ever. Now it is all on the dining table in neat (?) rows of yellow - red - etc But NO BLACK. So of course will have to buy more! Am debating how to file (!!) it by colour or ply. Big decision. I like some of the suggestions though - Come to think of it I have a shower in the laundry which is never used now. That might be as good spot.


That's funny! I too just needed black yarn. I needed it immediately if not sooner so I used a dark navy blue and it does read as black. Sooo, if you're desperate, you might try navy.

marilyn


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

absgrams said:


> Every nook and crany available.
> When I go shopping with daughters I am not allowed in wool department in any store !!!
> Sharon


Mean daughters!! You should get your self some daughter -in-laws..mine go shopping with me to some very naughty yarn stores :twisted:


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I live alone, so the downstairs bathroom doesn't get much use. The shower stall makes a great place to store yarn, fabric, toys, etc!The toilet and basin are still usable, whenever I'm down there, sewing, etc.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

You need daughters like mine. The oldest has her own stash of material, beads & jewelry supplies: she designs & makes purses & jewelry. And the other two buy yarn if I need it & even offer to take me, as well as give me gift certificates to the nearest yarn store.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

you are the lucky one who wouldnt want daughters like you have i would never be out of the woll shop or even the material shop i have a stash of both its great isnt it


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

JoanH said:


> absgrams said:
> 
> 
> > Every nook and crany available.
> ...


My daughter gets mean when it comes to Christmas time. She pushes me through the knick knack isle in every store. My favorite section at Christmas time.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

thats not nice your daughters should treat you with more respect and let you at least look down the knick knack isle


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree. Do want her phone number to explain this to her. HAHA


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

CaroleJS said:


> I agree. Do want her phone number to explain this to her. HAHA


I wonder if my daughter is related somehow! (((ggg


----------



## ArtsyCraftsy (Apr 15, 2012)

I am definitely a yarn addict but am also a clean freak. Everything has it's place. In several closets I have stored on the upper shelves clear plastic storage bins filled with yarn. The yarns are put away according to color. I can easily see what yarn is where. When I take the cover off the top of a bin I have placed a sheet in a plastic protector which lists all the yarns in the bin by weight and how many skeins/hanks are available.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

ArtsyCraftsy said:


> I am definitely a yarn addict but am also a clean freak. Everything has it's place. In several closets I have stored on the upper shelves clear plastic storage bins filled with yarn. The yarns are put away according to color. I can easily see what yarn is where. When I take the cover off the top of a bin I have placed a sheet in a plastic protector which lists all the yarns in the bin by weight and how many skeins/hanks are available.


You are REALLY organized. I have my yarns sorted by weight. So if I go to look for something for a baby project, I have it together.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I have an empty apartment upstairs. It doesn't have any electricity, but I store my winter tops in a trunk up in a small bedroom, my summer clothes in another trunk, & my yarn stash in that room. I go up when it's daylight. It's very sunny! I have one huge suitcase of all fancy purples & magentas & black yarn I was collecting from France& Europe from 1970, to make a pullover, which I haven't gotten to yet.( Penguin, etc.) I also have one net laundry bag of baby yarn or pastels. No one has had any babies in a few years, so I might use it for charity when I get to it! When??? Almost forgot that I have 3 cones of very thin wool, almost lace wt. which I haven't decided what to do with. Then, two net bags from Smiley's- acylic yarn Patton's $2 a skein 50 grms for charity hats for the troops, mostly sunflower yellows, Navy blues. I also have several bags of acrylic( 10 skeins in each) for short tops that I brought back from trips to Israel. Then I have an etagere- open shelves with some cotton balls & a few skeins of 100% wool/ alpaca that felted & is leftover from a tote I made for Christmas for a friend. I also have one plastic bin of black & white yarn that I wanted to make into a "tweed" sweater one year. I have one bag, few skeins of that very thick "bumpy" Lionbrand yarn. Lastly, I have a small bag of sock yarn all in tourqouise. I try to keep the yarn confined to that room.

Down in the apartment where I live, in the living room, I have my 8 pairs of socks WIP in small bags in front of my T.V. on a box of photos, a few mobius scarves between the sofa & the coffee table,& a few skeins of yarn on my milk crate that is filled with the knitting & crocheting mags.I also have 2 magazine racks on the living room floor that are filled with knititng mags & one cloth shopping bag with some magazines of my next projects & my "Cowlgirls" book, so I won't forget to start the twisted cowl. (I want to make every cowl in that book & use up my yarn.)
In my front bedroom on the bed, I have a few bags of novelty yarn, a bag of mohair yarn, & two boxes of yarn, & one bag of assorted skeins of Lambs Pride yarn, between the bed & the closet. I also have 4 cones of some yarn called Brillioso rayon-like that I bought at WEBs about 7 years ago. I knitted 3 inches of one summer top. Every summer I drag it out & get "sidetracked". I also have several small bags of rayon Plymouth yarn gorgeous- to make tank tops in #10 needles ( 2 rectangles kntted together) to wear over spaghetti tank tops in the summer. (I only made one). Keep saying I have to clean off the top of the bed. I did last year & messed it up again. I also have one knitting bag with another unfinished summer top in cotton that "floats" around between the bed in the front room & the living room. I put all my circular needles in 5 binders in plastic pencil cases. Those are on the bed in the front room & on top of one big Staples box. I also organized my printed patterns into 5 binders on top of the radiator cover that looks like a bookcase , in the living room. One has sweaters, one scarves, ponchos & shrugs, & I forgot maybe blankets. 
Behind the door of the front room I have my see thru bag of 100% wool that I use to make the hats for the troops, two bags of sock yarn, and one bag of acrylic yarn from Smiley's that should go upstairs. I used to think that if it isn't downtairs in my apartment, I'd forget what I had. But, I am now making smaller projects like cowls, & really have to move the acylic yarn upstairs.I also just bought two bags of fisherman colored Filatura wool at Smiley's sale to make a fisherman cardigan. (I had bought one bag last Nov. & now have 3.) I decided after I used up my old yarn of 2 balls from 1986, I couldn't make a cardigan, so turned it into a cowl. Will use one bag to make a scarf & the cowls from the book "The Cowlgirls". Then I'll decide. Lastly, behind the door I have one bag of lace yarn & one bag of red, white , & blue cotton yarn for scarves. I also have a small plastic bag of yarn that I bought last year at Stitches East & Reinbeck. I was on a multi- orange "Kick". I don't have any orange- Autumn looking yarn in my stash. So I bought a few skeins.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Just remembered - MY 2 knititng bags with WIP , that I take when I leave my house, have 3 projects inside- 2pairs of socks & one scarf in fisherman color wool Filatura, making a scarf with anchors down the center. I never leave my house without my knitting. Never know when there will be a line in the bank or pharmacy & I can knit. Or I knit on the subway.
My first cousin came to Brooklyn to visit her brother last weekend. I call her "the cleaner".Three years ago she organized all the knitted & crocheted hats , scarves, & shrugs I have made her sister-in-law. They were on a shelf in the closet in their living room. They began to fall down. She put them all into separte plastic bags. This visit she took her 97 year old aunt's cabled sweater to her brother's house to wash. I joked that her new name is "the Cleaner". So she offered to come to my house to tidy up. I declined her offer!!! (I had a great excuse this week as I had the electricians coming to install 10-12 new outlets. Two were behind two bookcases, so I had to empty them. Well one small bedroom got cleaned & organized before they came.)
Luckily my yarn is in the front bedroom & some projects are in the living room not in the way of any outlets.
My cousin- the Cleaner- doesn't have any hobbies. (She's a bossy type.) She works as a nurse in a hospital in Arizona.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> Just remembered - MY 2 knititng bags with WIP , that I take when I leave my house, have 3 projects inside- 2pairs of socks & one scarf in fisherman color wool Filatura, making a scarf with anchors down the center. I never leave my house without my knitting. Never know when there will be a line in the bank or pharmacy & I can knit. Or I knit on the subway.
> My first cousin came to Brooklyn to visit her brother last weekend. I call her "the cleaner".Three years ago she organized all the knitted & crocheted hats , scarves, & shrugs I have made her sister-in-law. They were on a shelf in the closet in their living room. They began to fall down. She put them all into separte plastic bags. This visit she took her 97 year old aunt's cabled sweater to her brother's house to wash. I joked that her new name is "the Cleaner". So she offered to come to my house to tidy up. I declined her offer!!! (I had a great excuse this week as I had the electricians coming to install 10-12 new outlets. Two were behind two bookcases, so I had to empty them. Well one small bedroom got cleaned & organized before they came.)
> Luckily my yarn is in the front bedroom & some projects are in the living room not in the way of any outlets.
> My cousin- the Cleaner- doesn't have any hobbies. (She's a bossy type.) She works as a nurse in a hospital in Arizona.


WILL YOU ADOPT ME? ? Pleeeaaassseeee. . . . . . . . .


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi jaycee- There is a site for wool charity knitting for the troops- www.TheShipsProject. Look on line. She is a woman named Ellen Haprin. She has been collecting items for the trops since 2001. Look at her website. In late Aug. she will ask you to send ( only the first week of each month) wool neck gaiters for our ground troops in Afghanistan, in black, dark grey. Or 100 % wool knitted hats for the troops in black, dark navy blue, or charcoal grey. The acrylic yarn goes to the wounded troops and can be in other colors. But as wool is fireproof & is a natural repellent, she sends them to our ground troops.


----------



## Lunarstruck (Jan 24, 2012)

I just found some under the couch where it rolled when I was crocheting or knitting and I'd been searching for that alpaca ball for months!


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

I think my yarn is in fairly normal places eg baskets, plastic tubs. I did once keep some of it in an old TV cabinet, suppose that is sorta weird, but it has now been moved to baskets and tubs (a lot of them!)


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

I also found wool under my sofa but we have just bought some new bedroom furniture so the set of drawers are now filled with guess what yes of course WOOL


----------

